
The Most Important New Technology Since the Smart Phone Arrives December 2012 - olalonde
http://www.technologyreview.com/view/428350/the-most-important-new-technology-since-the-smart/
======
SpikeDad
This is the Leap Motion for the folks that don't want to click through - which
I don't recommend.

Disclaimer: I have one on order.

The hype machine that Leap is unleashing is astronomical. Every day I read new
journalists that say this is the most amazing technology ever. Leap has been
constantly Tweeting about new jobs - designers, coders, managers, lawyers?!?

There is NO way that they can a) sustain this hype or b) pay for it.

Hope I get mine before they a) go out of business or b) get purchased by
Google or Microsoft and left to rot on the vine.

------
bovik
Bah... I'll wait until Apple invents this technology about five years from
now. I never buy non-apple product or technologies because I'm creative.

~~~
SpikeDad
Real artist ship (Apple). Fake artists announce early (Google, Microsoft,
Dell, HP, Samsung and LEAP).

~~~
bovik
Heh... fanboy much ?

------
hastur
most important will be Google Glass

this one is merely on the Kinect level

~~~
georgemcbay
I haven't seen a Leap Motion in person, but if the demos are accurate then it
is to Kinect what multi-touch capacitive touchscreens were to single-touch
resistive touchscreens. That is potentially a pretty huge deal.

